# [Logs] Algo raro en los logs (Abierto)

## ZaPa

Hola a todos.

Tengo una pequeña duda. Hoy he estado visualizando los logs de un servidor web casero que tengo funcionando con varias páginas web alojadas, y al visualizar /var/log/messages, me han aperecido muchas lineas con el titulo 'segfault', aqui una captura de pantalla:

http://img192.imageshack.us/img192/2520/segfaults.jpg

¿Que significa esto?

¿Ahi algun problema?

Muchas gracias.

Saludos.

----------

## esteban_conde

Parece que de lo que se queja es de que no encuentra System.map, en el directorio /usr/src/linux encontraras un System.map creo que seria suficiente copiarlo a /boot/ y si acaso enlazarlo con el nombre que te sugiere el pantallazo.

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Siempre que me encontré un segfault o bien tenía problemas en los binarios generados por el toolchain o bien tenía problemas de hardware. Por tratarse de solamente de sshd mas bien me inclinaría por lo primero. Asegurate de de tener un toolchain sano y recompila SSHd a ver si hay suerte.

Salud!

----------

## ZaPa

Hola y gracias por vuestra ayuda..

En realidad es que el servidor empieza a hacer cosas raras con las páginas web alojadas "aveces"...¿Puede ser por esto?

El texto que indica 'ratelimit' que significa?

Porcierto Inodoro_Pereyra, te envie un correu facilitandote como pude solucionar el tema que te plantee hace unas semanas, pero no he recibido respuesta alguna, llegaste a leer los correos?

Saludos.

----------

## gringo

por lo que nos has pegado entiendo que estás usando ubuntu asi que yo te sugeriría que actualizaras openssh, a ver si asi se soluciona. Revisa tb. el auth.log a ver si es que algo ( o alguien) está provocando los segfaults,

Ratelimit, en este caso, creo que es simplemente un método de protección para que no se lleven los logs de paja, lo que a su vez podría provocar que se llene el sistema de archivos.

saluetes

----------

## msardisco

Como ya bien te ha dicho gringo, verificá si existen actualizaciones de openssh-server.

Si no, conectate desde algún cliente en modo verbose y pegá aqui la salida a ver si te podemos dar una mano.

Saludos

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *ZaPa wrote:*   

> Hola y gracias por vuestra ayuda..
> 
> En realidad es que el servidor empieza a hacer cosas raras con las páginas web alojadas "aveces"...¿Puede ser por esto?
> 
> El texto que indica 'ratelimit' que significa?
> ...

 

 :Embarassed: 

Ahora lo leo...

Salud!

----------

